# Tater Tots Waiting room



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

Our girl Tater tot has given us a run for our money. She absolutely would not allow to be hand bred(we attempted 4 different heats). After a lot of "Is she ?" Ending with no we tried pasture breeding her... She started building a utter about 2 months ago very very slowly.. About week and a half ago her utter doubled the last week it is steadily growing. I started testing ligaments about 2 weeks ago two days ago they were soft but clearly there.... Last night were mush this morning her lady bits are swollen an puffy no discharge. Thinking she may go this weekend when a small snow storm is suppose to hit.... Fingers crossed she goes sooner....







This is yesterday







this is today and she won't let anyone near her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you I'm really excited this will be her 3rd freshing ( 1st with us) she is 4 years old.... She is ND/ Lamancha and we bred her to a ND buck... Think she has a passle in there


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

Ligaments are still mush but can feel them a little


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

Today noticed Taters utter is huge teats are angle forward. Yesterday looked like babies dropped, today her ligs look like they've sunken in she won't let anyone near her ( unusual) heard her blubbering softly in her stall some today


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

utter this afternoon ligaments are almost completely gone, she is still eating but she keeps going to her stall with Maggie our GP.







baby/babies definitely dropped


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

We have 1st kid its a doe


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Her coloring is beautiful! Congratulations! Any more in there or is she done?


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

She pasted a afterbirth not she is still getting up and down, yawning, went in to check feel something like a sac


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

this is her Sire he is blue eyed and polled. She has blue eyes and no swirls on her dome so far so maybe just maybe she'll be polled


----------

